# What Are You Reading or favorite book



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to share what I am reading and maybe even learn what some of you are reading..

I am currently reading an amazing book called "Three Cups of Tea" by Greg Mortenson. It is a true story about his descent down K2 after a failed attempt to summit. He loses his way and ends up in a remote village at the base of the mountain in Pakistan. The people in the village have so little but give so much. In order to repay this village for their kindness Greg say's he will build them a school. He then takes you on his tireless and exhaustive journey to keep his promise. I am purposefully being vague in case anyone wants to read it. I am not finished with it but already feel it has changed my life. 

My favorite book eva' is Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 28, 2011)

I heard about Three Cups of Tea at a staff meeting last year. I forgot about it though until you just mentioned it- I'll have to read it!
I'm currently reading "The First Days of School" by Harry Wong. Education nerd here


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2011)

$$$ has been in short supply lately, so I'm re-reading some of the books in my library. I'm in the "H's" and reading something by Tami Hoag. I love her stories.


----------



## Angi (Jan 28, 2011)

I just finished the last Jodi Picoult book. I have read them all now. I can't remember what the book I am reading now is called. I love to read and hate when I find a good author and run out of their books.


----------



## mywildlove (Jan 28, 2011)

My husband read Three Cups of Tea and thought it was amazing. I haven't read it yet, but I definitely will. I just finished Atlas Shrugged after a year and a half - I kept having to walk away and come back to it, and I have to say, I respect it as a book, and she's a fantastic writer, but it will be a long time before I attempt to tackle another Ayn Rand. It's a commitment! 

One of the best books I have read recently in terms of it just being a great story was Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen. If you haven't read it already, I highly recommend it. 

Love the post, and can't wait to see what others think!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 28, 2011)

Microtrumpet said:


> I have been reading the Rick Riordan Percy Jackson books and his new series Heros of Oylmpus. I know that they are intended for children and young adult but as an adult I will say this they are very well written and a great story line. I am also reading some Patrick Robinson books currently.



I love that series! My 11 year old started reading it and got me into it. We both finished the series and she just finished the first book of his new series. I also like a lot of young adult. Truthfully, I read anything and everything.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 28, 2011)

Right now I'm reading Keiko's Story, but my 10 year old step daughter has all the "Diary of a Wimpy Kid" books and i can't put them down once I start reading them...hahahaha Yeah yeah, I know they're kids books...heehee!!
That "Three Cups of Tea" sounds interesting, may have to look out for that one... Last year I read a few books, The Bridget Jones Diary 1 and 2, Michael Jackson Biography *hanging head in shame....lol


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 28, 2011)

I read a lot and I read rather quickly according to the wife (I read an average 350pg. book in 1 sitting).Mostly I read true stories of Vietnam or WW2,Holocaust,POW,etc.

I just downloaded a new book called "The rape of Europe"..it's basically about all the art work and riches the Germans stole (and destroyed)..I'll probally read that Sunday


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 28, 2011)

mywildlove said:


> My husband read Three Cups of Tea and thought it was amazing. I haven't read it yet, but I definitely will. I just finished Atlas Shrugged after a year and a half - I kept having to walk away and come back to it, and I have to say, I respect it as a book, and she's a fantastic writer, but it will be a long time before I attempt to tackle another Ayn Rand. It's a commitment!
> 
> One of the best books I have read recently in terms of it just being a great story was Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen. If you haven't read it already, I highly recommend it.
> 
> Love the post, and can't wait to see what others think!



I just downloaded "Water for Elephants" it sounds really good, thanks. I Also saw that a movie is being made based on it with Robert Pattinson.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 28, 2011)

I am and always will be an raging Harry Potter fan. I am currently re-reading again and am on the 7th book. I'm sure many people have read them, but if you have, read them again! Its amazing how much you forget. And if you've been hiding under a rock and not read them I highly suggest it! The hype is completely deserved. The books progress amazingly with clever plots and very interesting subplots. And they grow over time, JK Rowling does a fantastic job aging Harry, and since he is the "eyes" for the story, the books grow with him. They start out fun, wild and zany and slowly develop into a complex, emotional and dark story. If you think you know them from the movies, you are completely wrong and there is so much you miss out on, read them! 

Alright, just had to proclaim my love for the series.

I too, also read Water for Elephants and it was very good. They are making a movie with Robert Pattinson and Reese Witherspoon which should be out soon, so hurry and read the book before the movie comes out.

Recent reads for me would be Alibi by Sydney Bauer, a wonderful law/legal thriller with great twists that I highly recommend and How Starbucks Saved My Life which was a nice, inspirational novel that I would also recommend.


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife did that with the Harry Potter books as well...went back and read them again.I could never read the same book twice...Well,when I read War and Peace I read a lot of pages twice.That was a hard read.


----------



## Edna (Jan 28, 2011)

I am a long-time fan of Gabriel Garcia Marquez and Mario Vargas Llosa. My favorite Marquez books are Love in the Time of Cholera and Of Love and Other Demons. My favorite Llosas are Aunt Julia and the Scriptwriter and The Storyteller. My library "find an author" program recommended Isabel Allende for me, so I listened to Inez of My Soul on CD (while I was quilting) and loved it! I read a lot of children's and young adult books and value well-crafted prose wherever I find it.


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 28, 2011)

right now i am reading Even Silence Has An End by Ingrid Betancourt true story about her being in captivity for 6 yrs in the Columbian jungle in the hands of the guerillas called FARC. she was running for presidency in 2002 and in the midst of it she was captured.. pretty interesting


----------



## Cameron (Jan 29, 2011)

my favorite book of all time is "A Confederacy of Dunces", by John Kennedy Toole. AMAZING book.


----------



## jwhite (Jan 29, 2011)

I just finished Rose Madder by Stephen King, had some time to do easy reading before school started up again. I now have to read Shakespeare and find time to study so no fun reading till summer.

Jon


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 29, 2011)

Currently my reading has been online learning all about Greek Tortoises, researching enclosures and creating vivariums so instead of reading a book at this time I am listening to one when I drive. "Decision Point" written and read by George W Bush. 

I love Nicholas Sparkes and have read just about every book he has written with my favorite being the Notebook. I love a good tear jerker romance.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 29, 2011)

I havent read a book in a really long time. Probably the beginning of last year was the last time I read a book. I love the book The Host by Stephanie Meyer. I am a twilight BOOK fan the movies are extremely cheesy and to be honest I don't think Kristen Stewart is a great actress. But my all time favorite book is a Tale of Two Cities. I love Charles Dickens!!! I like trying to decipher the language of back then. I haven't found any books lately that have grabbed my interest though.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 29, 2011)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> my favorite book of all time is "A Confederacy of Dunces", by John Kennedy Toole. AMAZING book.



I read "The Confederacy of Dunces" years ago when I heard Arty Lang say he loved it on the Howaed Stern show. Interesting book.


----------



## cyril ali (Feb 13, 2011)

Whole day I am busy with my work but in my free time I read books. I read many books but my favourite book is harry porter book. This is great book. This book is interesting and adventure book.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 13, 2011)

I read the instructions to program my TV remote controle. LOL.


----------



## jackrat (Feb 13, 2011)

I am currantly reading a short story by my brother,who writes under the name John Arkwright.It was a finalist in this year's L.Ron Hubbard's most promising writers.I love anything by Hunter S.Thompson,Ayn Rand,Larry Mcmurtry,Bertrand Russell,or Aldus Huxley.A confederacy of Dunces is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## fhintz (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm currently working on "The Girl Who . . . " trilogy by Stieg Larssen


----------



## jrholls (Feb 14, 2011)

I just bought "Along came a spider" by James Patterson. It's the first in the Alex Cross series. I'm looking forward to it, anyone read Patterson?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2011)

jrholls said:


> I just bought "Along came a spider" by James Patterson. It's the first in the Alex Cross series. I'm looking forward to it, anyone read Patterson?



I'm going to go OT a little and I hope the original poster will please excuse me:

I've tried to go back to the beginning and see if Patterson ever tells us that Alex Cross is black. Last year I saw a James Patterson movie on TV and Alex Cross was played by Morgan Freeman. I had read quite a few of that series and never got the feel that Alex was black.


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 14, 2011)

Im reading of Mice and Men and just bought the book Wicked the other day!


----------



## Cfr200 (Feb 14, 2011)

Besides all my school books on education I am reading a book called The Lost Cyclist. It is about a guy in the late 1880s who sets off to ride his bicycle around the world. He ends up disappearing in Turkey and another cyclist goes looking for him. It is a true story and a good read so far.


----------



## Wirewehear (Feb 15, 2011)

Fantasy fiction reader here (lol .. @ the remote manual read) recently went thru a re-reading frenzy too. Didnt read Harry Potter tho. Favorite Sci-fantasy writer is RA Salvatore.


----------



## Cathy L (Feb 15, 2011)

Most recently I read the Stieg Larson Trilogy as well and my class and I just finished an old book, The Wheel on the School which is great for older kids and adults as well. My favorite author of all time is Barbara Kingsolver. I love her book, Prodigal Summer.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 15, 2011)

I love of mice an men, great read, right now I just finished reading world war Z and I am currently reading the first immortal. I am a geek and love scifi and fantasy.


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 16, 2011)

Jhumpa Lahiri's Unaccustomed Earth & Oliver Sacks' The Man Who Mistook his Wife for a Hat.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 16, 2011)

Cathy L said:


> Most recently I read the Stieg Larson Trilogy as well and my class and I just finished an old book, The Wheel on the School which is great for older kids and adults as well. My favorite author of all time is Barbara Kingsolver. I love her book, Prodigal Summer.



I read all of Barbara Kingsolver's books and "Prodigal Summer" was my absolute favorite!! She is an amazing writter.



jrholls said:


> I just bought "Along came a spider" by James Patterson. It's the first in the Alex Cross series. I'm looking forward to it, anyone read Patterson?



I like James Patterson but never read that series. Let me know if it is good. 

Right now I am reading a shameless piece of chic lit called "Millie's Fling" by Jill Mansell. It is the perfect read for sitting on the beach drinking some fruity girly drink.


----------



## Angi (Feb 16, 2011)

J.White~ Poor you I hate Shakespeare. Though I have heard not all are as bad a Romeo and Juliet. 

Marty~ have you read TO Kill A Mockingbird? It is one of my all time favorites and one I made my son read in 7th grade. The school made hime read it in 9th grade. Another one I think all young people should read is THE AUTOBIOAGRAPHY OF MALCOME X.

I am reading a boring book that my youngest son got me for Christmas at the school used book sale. It is called TRUE BELEIVER.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 16, 2011)

Another good book for Marty is "The Count of Monte CrIsto" by Alexandre Dumas. Great, great book! Ooooh or if you are looking for some current fun reads there is the Hunger Game trilogy by Suzanne Collins and of course the Twilight Series which I am embarrassed to say I LOVED. Okay, I'll stop I didn't want tooutmyself as a giant nerd this early on. C'est la vie.


----------



## zoogrl (Feb 16, 2011)

I got a Kindle for Valentine's Day (Yay!) and am reading a book called "A Small Furry Prayer" by Steven Kotler. It's about a guy & his girlfriend, both writers from LA that move to New Mexico to run a chihuahua rescue and he writes about thier trials & tribulations in rescue & him trying to make sense of his life. It's a good read, there's a quote from the book I like as a chihuahua momma, "Sure my posse is mostly crippled chihuahuas but you'd be surprised how much *** a crippled chihuahua can kick" Ha ha! I like all the suggestions on the books, I'm going to add some to my Kindle wish list


----------



## fhintz (Feb 17, 2011)

Typically, I'm a fantasy novel reader. My favorite series is Kate Elliott's "Crown of Stars".


----------



## Angi (Feb 17, 2011)

I wish Barbara Kingsolver would write another book. I love all of her books. I think my favorite was The Poison Wood Bible, but I loved ALL of them.
My husband got a kendle from his I.T. guy for X-Mas. It is mine now but I haven't bought any books yet.
Has anyone read $#@! My Dad Says? It was a real quick read, but SOOOOOO funny. I guess I also liked it because they lived in San Diego.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 17, 2011)

I have Kindle, Nook and Ibooks on my Ipad. Kindle is consistently the cheapest to download from. Someone told me that you can share books on kindle with other kindle users for free and our library has a website for kindle users to borrow books online!! After the alloted "check out" period they just disapear! Pretty crazy that libraries are digitizing to avoid becoming obsolete!


----------



## Laura (Feb 17, 2011)

LOVE James patterson.. His Alex cross series are great.. so are the womens murder club.. '1st to die' is the first one.. 
Dean Koontz, reading Mr Murder now.. King.. 
My sister had me reading the Anna Pigeon series.. I cant recall the Authur.. She is good. Anna is the Character.. she is a Ranger in National parks all over the US.. She gets into all sorts of trouble, people and animal.. good books.


----------



## Angi (Feb 17, 2011)

Dean Koontz is way too scary. I went through a Ann Rule phase. I like true crime/murder investigation books. I guess that is kind of strange. The one type of book I have never been able to finish is self help. They really bore me. I did like Heres The Deal DO"NT Touch Me by Howie Mondel though. He also has OCD, so I could relate.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 17, 2011)

Has any one ever read the Janet Evanovich series? Soooooo good! They are a guilty pleasure of mine and I am madly in love with Ranger!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

emysemys said:


> jrholls said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought "Along came a spider" by James Patterson. It's the first in the Alex Cross series. I'm looking forward to it, anyone read Patterson?
> ...



I don't remember him mentioning it one way or the other.

I love all the old classics. "To Kill A Mockingbird", "The Count Of Monte Cristo", "The Odessy", "The Grapes of Wrath", "The Great Gatsby", "1984", "Lord Of The Flies" etc...

I also love Stephen King and Koontz too. I've read a lot of theirs too.

Mostly I just read S.W.A.T. Magazine anymore.

My favorite recent books are "Star Tortoises" by Jerry Fife, "Allpet Roaches" and "Giant Tarantulas", both by Orin McMonigle.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Has any one ever read the Janet Evanovich series? Soooooo good! They are a guilty pleasure of mine and I am madly in love with Ranger!!



Oh, yes! I have them all. There are also some other Stephanie Plum books that aren't in the 1,2,3 series. I especially love Grama Mazur.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 17, 2011)

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > Has any one ever read the Janet Evanovich series? Soooooo good! They are a guilty pleasure of mine and I am madly in love with Ranger!!
> ...



I love Lula as much as Gramma Mazur. The real question is Joe Morelli or Ranger??


----------



## Nay (Feb 17, 2011)

OH how I LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread. I am going to go get my pad and write some of these books down. 
Love Evanovich like mad. I started to listen to books on tape in my car and the first time I heard "Ranger say "Babe" it was sooo weird!
Trilogy of the girl with the dragon tattoo, one of the best books and best followed movie of all time!!
Patterson, Michael Connelly, Sue Grafton all good. How about Patricia Cornwall?? (Kay Scarpetta series?) 
Oh and Ken Folliet (sp?) Great great!!
ALso the Twilight series, first thing I ever shared with my teenage son, that was really strange, but loved both the experience and the books.
I just like reading, right now I am reading the Hungry Ocean, by a woman Linda Greenlaw, who is a woman swordfish Captain. Wow!
Thanks all.


----------



## Wirewehear (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay .... so kinda off the path. What was the FIRST "grown up" book you all read. Meaning as a kid, (even tho some of you ARE kids) not something you had to read for school or a childrens book but your first "I think I feel like reading" book.
For me, I think - because it was a really long time ago, it was "Where the Red Fern grows" ... 
As a little kid I had a subscription for all the Dr. Suess books. Wish I still had them. Have no idea where they went. And also had a sub for "The Happy Hollisters." I've yet to meet anyone who has heard of those. They were from the 60's early 70s.


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

Stephen King's "IT". My head spun. Next was "Skeleton Crew". Loved that one. I was around 10 and having major family problems. I LIVED in those books. It was my escape from a very unpleasant reality.


----------



## Laura (Feb 17, 2011)

The first adult book... John Saul 'Suffer the Children' I couldnt put it down.. I was about 12... at a beach house in Pacific Grove....


----------



## Angi (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmmm...The first book I wanted to read? I am not really sure. Probably Are You There God It's Me Margret. Or something else by that same author. I can't remember her name. I loved to read as a young girl and still do.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 17, 2011)

I was probably 15 and I read "The Unbearable Lightness of Being" by Milan Kundera.
I orig read it to impress a senior, but I ended up loving it. Funny thing, high school boys don't care what you are reading!


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Funny thing, high school boys don't care what you are reading!



Haha. You got that right!


----------



## Wirewehear (Feb 17, 2011)

Tom said:


> Stephen King's "IT". My head spun. Next was "Skeleton Crew". Loved that one. I was around 10 and having major family problems. I LIVED in those books. It was my escape from a very unpleasant reality.



Its sad but books are great for escaping ... I do the same thing even now, tho things arent horrible here just stressful at times. But yeah, as a kid, there are times when one just needs to go "someplace" else and books can put you there.


----------



## terryo (Feb 17, 2011)

When I was a little girl, I was sick for a long time, and was mostly in my room or in bed. My older cousin came to visit me and gave me Peter Pan by J.M. Barrie. I was 8 years old. It was the first time I didn't care that I was sick. I was in "Never, Never Land" and never wanted to come back.


----------



## zoogrl (Feb 17, 2011)

Where the Red Fern Grows & Stepping on the Cracks (I think that's right) are 2 of the first books I can remember reading. I was able to go meet the author of Stepping on the Cracks thru school & got my book signed, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2011)

Today's book is Death Echo by Elizabeth Lowell. It's not rating very high at all in my opinion. Can't wait til it's tomorrow (I usually only take a day to read a book, so tomorrow means maybe something I can really get into).

First book, like I can remember what I read last year? lol. It would have no doubt been something like a Nancy Drew, Hardy Boys, or perhaps it's was, "The Peppers and how they grew" (atleast I think that's what it was called. It was about a family called the Peppers). Would have been about 45 years ago.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 17, 2011)

first one ? most likely superfudge sad book for turtle lovers


----------



## jrholls (Feb 18, 2011)

My first grown up book was also "It" by SK, so interesting that someone else read that first as well...went from there to "The Stand", then "The Gunslinger", one of my all time favorites (whole series).


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 20, 2011)

right now I am reading Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West by Gregory Maguire. GREAT BOOK!!! The Broadway musical Wicked is based off of it!


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Hunter S.Thompson,Ayn Rand,Larry Mcmurtry,Bertrand Russell,or Aldus Huxley.



Great list there. 

The Fountainhead and A Brave New World are hands down two of my favorites. 

Add to that: The Count of Monte Cristo, Pillars of the Earth and It. 

That makes up my top five. 

A Confederacy of Dunces is one that has come up a few times. Many people who I respect greatly have recommended that book to me. For some reason, I just can't get through it!

I also have to add: The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings Trilogy. Classics that just won't quit. 

I am also a fan of any Tom Robbins title.

To add to my wife's original post, Three Cups of Tea and the follow up Stones into Schools are well worth reading. I recommend them to anyone. We are heading out to see the author speak next month. Should be a good time.


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2011)

Ooh. I forgot about Tolkien. One of my all time favorites. I LIVED in middle earth for a time during my childhood.


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> Ooh. I forgot about Tolkien. One of my all time favorites. I LIVED in middle earth for a time during my childhood.



The fun part is that now our daughter is getting into it. That being said, she does still get that "you are such a nerd" look in her eyes if I get too into my Middle Earth discussions. Not sure which makes me more of a geek in her eyes, the Star Wars stuff or the Lord of the Rings stuff. Either way, she is convinced I am a geek, and I am ok with that!


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2011)

Since Three Cups of Tea by Greg Mortenson has been mentioned a few times on this thread, I will direct everyone to my Personal Promotion link.
Ethiopia's Daughters Personal Promotion Link


----------



## fhintz (Feb 22, 2011)

If anyone is interested, there's a site called Goodreads where you can keep a log of everything you've read, rate them and write reviews. You can also track what other people are reading. I just started using it yesterday.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 22, 2011)

My husband and I have been on goodreads for over a year and love it!


----------



## annadevis (Feb 23, 2011)

Books are our real friend. I fond of reading book in my free time. There are many type of books like fashion book, nature book, animal book But I like to Harry potter book. I see this movie on TV but I like read this book more than movie.


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 24, 2011)

I forgot to mention a book that really captivated me last winter: Drunk, Divorced & Covered in Cat Hair by Laurie Perrie aka Crazy Aunt Purl. Fun read for the ladies especially if you knit. I really enjoyed her narrative and just joined the fan club on fb. She has her website, too. Not advertising


----------



## albertcron (Jul 31, 2011)

I am currently reading Secrets of Eden by Chris Bohjalian. I was reading One Day by David Nicholls then I finished it last weekend. A very funny novel about friendship.This story is about a man and a woman who one day come together as lovers, then break up, but stay connected. A hilarious and realistic love story.


----------



## Weldd (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm currently working on "The Emperor of All Maladies" by Siddhartha Mukherjee. It's the biography/history of cancer. So far it's fantastic...


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 1, 2011)

my 2 favs. are moby **** and watership down. havent read in awhile but those are my favs.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 1, 2011)

The last book I read was "The Hot House: Life Inside Leavenworth Prison " it had a lot of interesting things in it. I was suprised how much I enjoyed reading it..


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 1, 2011)

Not reading enough for my liking.

Enjoyed* Life Of Pi -Yan Martel*
*Doomsday Conspiracy-Sidney Sheldon* (read it years ago and never forgot it)
*Mosquito Coast* - sometimes tempting to do similar thing!!

Kids book we read as a family-brilliant-*Kensuke's Kingdom*by Michael Morpugo-almost seems like a true story

My Sisters Keeper-Jodi Picoult
Mercy -Jodi Picoult

Currently reading *girl with Dragon tattoo*-slow to get into it but apparently its really good

*The monk who sold his Ferrar*i-brilliant!may read it twice-_almost unheard of for me!!!_

Reading *Primal Diet by Johanus Vonderplanitz*(Very very interesting)

Next family read-*The Hobbit* ( I can't wait as I never read it as a child)



Tortoise said:


> Not reading enough for my liking.
> 
> Enjoyed* Life Of Pi -Yan Martel*
> *Doomsday Conspiracy-Sidney Sheldon* (read it years ago and never forgot it)
> ...



OH DEAR FORGOT THE CANADIAN NOVEL* COME THOU TORTOISE*-A MUST READ FOR ALL TORTOISE LOVERS!!!!!!!!!!Really funny at times


----------



## eudora09 (Aug 1, 2011)

I read a lot of books, usually I read about two a day... I just read Cleopatra's Daughter by Michelle Moran which was really good. My husband brought home Sins in the House of Borgia by Sarah Bower which I'll read tomorrow. Some of my favorites are: Shakespeare, Janet Evanovich, James Patterson, Nicholas Sparks, Sherrilyn Kenyon, The Great Fables (1928), Jean M. Auel, Penina Keen Spinka, Pride and Prejudice, The Last of the Mohicans, The Count of Monte Cristo, The Three Musketeers, The Odyssey (these are the ones I re-read a lot).


----------



## Robert (Aug 2, 2011)

Currently reading: One Second After. Excellent book


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm currently reading "The Bible of Unspeakable Truths" by Greg Gutfeld  
My all time favorite book is "To Kill a Mockingbird" by Harper Lee (loved the book and the movie as a kid)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 6, 2011)

I just started "Miss Peregrines Home for Peculiar Children". Has anyone read this yet? It has some intriguing reviews.


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Robert Heinlein. Time enough for Love.


----------

